# Uroplatus Viv - Not Darts :o!



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

Getting 0.0.2 Uroplatus Guentheri from Hamm this weekend, man I can't wait!

Done their viv today, it's a 45x45x60 Exo Terra.

WTS









Stump









Lichen and Moss









Lichen









The plant is Schefflera, probably arboricola. Yellow Variegated variety.

The soil is eco earth and Dendrosoil from Dart frog.

Thoughts ?

James


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Didnt know they made exo's that big! Love the Lichens.


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

D3monic said:


> Didnt know they made exo's that big! Love the Lichens.


CMs  18x18x24


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks good! Here is a uroplatus tank that I just finished up building.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It looks really good! One suggestion - maybe include some pieces of cork/bamboo that are open at the end - U. guentheri seem to like to hide under bark, in tree holes, etc in the wild. 
You *may* have issues keeping the moss and the geckos happy - U. guentheri come from a much less tropical part of Madagascar than the rest of the genus.
They also have a tendency to fall and hit the ground running when startled, so be careful!
I have not been fortunate enough to get a hold of some guentheri in the US. I'm currently working with U. phantasticus, U. sikorae, U. ebanui, U. lineatus, and U. pietschmanni.


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> It looks really good! One suggestion - maybe include some pieces of cork/bamboo that are open at the end - U. guentheri seem to like to hide under bark, in tree holes, etc in the wild.
> You *may* have issues keeping the moss and the geckos happy - U. guentheri come from a much less tropical part of Madagascar than the rest of the genus.
> They also have a tendency to fall and hit the ground running when startled, so be careful!
> I have not been fortunate enough to get a hold of some guentheri in the US. I'm currently working with U. phantasticus, U. sikorae, U. ebanui, U. lineatus, and U. pietschmanni.


Hi,

The large stump in the corner is nearly hollowed out and has a nice hide in the back. In regards to the moss and the geckos, do you mean the temperature?

The moss is actually local, got it from a woods near me, that I can guarantee has no pesticides or anything used on it. Hopefully it should do a bit better than some of the more tropical stuff.

Thanks guys


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

As far as the moss, its more of moisture issue. If you dump water directly on it a couple times a week, it may do well for awhile. Temperate mosses also typically need a dormant period for a while to continue to grow, so it may do well for a year or so, then crash.

Good luck!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

chad- what uro sp. is that tank for


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

At the moment I have a Juvi Fimb in it. It should last him for a while however when I get some mossy’s I may put a pair or trio in it. A maddy shipment came in yesterday with some so I am going back on forth to get some of those or not... I am getting another trio of fimb for sure tho. /end hijack.


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

#1









#2









They're so so small, gonna have to keep them in a Faunarium for a while yet!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Lovely 

Did you have a good time at HAMM?

Think ima be going in September for sure if I can figure out the fastest and cheapest route without taking a plane 

Richie


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

R1ch13 said:


> Lovely
> 
> Did you have a good time at HAMM?
> 
> ...


Didn't go mate, got someone to pick up for me. I was afraid I'd spend more than I have if I went ehehe


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Great looking chaps!


----------

